# Too hurting.....



## mshiva (Apr 7, 2007)

In reply to:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48541
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48564

In the above posts thunderbird.117 has hurt Tamils and proved himself an anti-Tamil.



thunderbird.117, i understand that you are an anti-Tamil. But so much of hatred is really dangerous. Most of the Kannadigas are good-hearted people. But there are some people who, out of jealousy, hate Tamils, because we are better people. You call us demons (sure, Ravana was a Tamil, but also Hanuman), idiots ( I think you forget APJ Abdul Kalam, CV Raman, Ramanujam, etc) and greedy (we give you electricity, movies etc). Whereas I consider you people as good-hearted. An outsider would easily say who is better - Tamils or Kannadigas.
Now let me mention a certain things that you may not know:

1. Tamil is an older language and also independent of Sanskrit:
I know you would not agree, but please know that there is no literature in Kannada before 300AD. In fact Kannada was formed just around 200AD. Whereas Tamil has a literature that can be paralleled only by a few other languages in the world. The classical Tamil (which is still spoken) has *0% sanskrit words*.

2. Tamils have better food:
Now again do not get angry, but read my explanations properly. You see Tamils have a *great variety of tasty foods*. You will see that Kannadigas enter Tamil hotels in Bangalore, to taste a bit of great cooking. But Kannadigas specialise only in raagi bals and bisibelaabaath.. And also people of other countries like only Tamilian sambar, vadai, etc and not raagi mudhe.

3. Tamilnadu has greater culture and art:
In BLR, everybody spit anywhere they like, also in another person's face, but in TN, we behave better. And remember, Tamilnadu temples are the *greatest (Hindu temples) on earth*, this is so certain. And also know that Hampi, Bellur and Halebid stand nowhere near Madurai, Tiruchy, Chidambaram, Tanjore etc.

4. We are not idiots!:
   Non-idiot Tamils:
	1. APJ Abdul Kalam (Nuclear Sciences)
	2. CV Raman (Physics, Nobel)
	3. Ramanujam (Mathematics)
	4. RK Narayan (Literature)
	5. S Chandrasekhar (Physics, Nobel)
	6. MS Swaminathan (Green Revolution)
	7. Vishwanathan Anand (Chess)
	8. Naren Karthikeyan (Racing)
	9. AR Rahman (Music)
	10. S Shastry (sole silver-tongue of India)


   Non-idiot Kanndigas:
	[You say]


This was *not written to hurt Kannadigas*, but just to make thunderbird.117 understand that Tamils are not idiots. TN produces huge quantities of rice, which kanndigas relish, but KA produces only raagi. When KA need Tamil movies, Tamil food, pilgrimage to Tamilnadu, hardware products from TN and much more, there is no harm in quenching the thirst of neighbours. TN is the biggest automobile producer in India and also the sole producer of cell phones. And also computer and other hardwares are cheaper in TN. (ex. USB drive of 1GB => Rs.400 in Tn and Rs.1000 in KA)

Lastly, know that your ancestors, centuries earliar (before Kannada was formed) were Tamils too.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 7, 2007)

i didnt even know the difference between the two..  neways both must be good


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 8, 2007)

Please post the same in fightclub.. there is really no need to make a new thread.. 

Also, guys please lighten up on the words.. there is no need to get all hysterical about it all


----------

